# So, what Yak ??



## malainse

I am in the same situation as a lot of you guys ? 
Should I get this one or this one or ? Man, that looks like a cool kayak . If any of you have been looking you will agree........

Here is one that I would like to see in person before I purchase anything else. They are new to the market so do not have any dealers in this area. (Yet) So I will have to head to Florida to see one. A big plus is that the owner of the company is a hunter, fisherman and has bird dogs. :woohoo1:

http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/


----------



## Zofchak

That's a cool looking boat and would be awesome for poling the skinny water! 

That being said, I have a feeling the width (37") would make it very difficult to paddle in a traditional manner, but I would not mind giving it a shot.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I have been looking at that model for a year now. Like you, I would love to see one in person and take one for a test drive. This model was one of the first hybrid paddleboard/SOT fishing rigs available. This type of rig is starting to gain some popularity. I've read some tests of this boat and they claim it is not as bad to paddle sitting down as it would seem, but I would have to paddle it to believe it. Sitting long term does not look that comfortable but I would reserve judgment until I used it. For my fishing, bass, pike, and panfish standing is a nice option......I'm a little um uh, girth challenged to make that an easy option in my Ultimate but it is possible. Would like to try it with this rig. I could also see that rig as a nice option for bowfishing. Plus the big wide decking gives lots of options for mounting rod holder and electronics etc. 

So, hurry down to Florida and bring one back so we can give her a test ride!


----------



## Milbo

Native Watercraft have some good looking SOT fishing Kayaks. I have a Wilderness Systems yak and the seats are super comfy. Keeping your butt dry and comfortable is priceless! I almost bought a Native Watercraft boat but I got a great deal on a WS boat. Some of the Native boats are almost like canoes with adjustable seating and tons of cargo room.


----------



## Flag Up

Milbo said:


> Native Watercraft have some good looking SOT fishing Kayaks. I have a Wilderness Systems yak and the seats are super comfy. Keeping your butt dry and comfortable is priceless! I almost bought a Native Watercraft boat but I got a great deal on a WS boat. Some of the Native boats are almost like canoes with adjustable seating and tons of cargo room.


Which one do you have?


----------



## Milbo

I went with a Pungo 120 angler sit in model


----------



## hnt4food

That Diablo looks very stable and roomy. The main issue I would have is that it is a sit on rather than a sit in kayak. If you do any cold weather kayaking the sit on with very low walls will definitely create a colder situation with water splashing, waves, etc. I have been fishing and hunting from a kayak since 1987 and have had the opportunity to try a lot of different kayaks. Sure there are those which are better than others for specific situations but to me, the best overall is the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. The Ultimate series utilizes a tunnel hull which makes them very stable and easy to get through very shallow water, muck, and off the ocassional unseen stump, when compared to the typical hard shine configuration. The tandem allows for a second person whenever necessary but also has removeable seats, making it possible to reposition the rear seat to center weight and cargo for one person. The seats are constructed of heavy nylon type material around and aluminum frame and have completely adjustable backs. I actually use mine as a layout boat for duck hunting open water.
I regularly haul loads from 300 - 500 pounds and have no problems.
I try to kayak a couple times a week in the winter, whereever I can find open rivers and then at least 5 days a week once the ice is gone and have done so since 1987, where I was a kayak touring and fishing guide in Key Largo Florida for 3 years in Florida Bay, the Gulf Of Mexico, and the Atlantic Ocean. Like I said before, there are certain ones that are best for a specific situation but all around I honestly believe there is none better than the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. Oh, and the olive green is the way to go. Spooks less fish and game. If interested trying one out first hand just message me. I am always happy to take people kayak fishing and introduce them to a great kayak and an awesome method of putting a lot of fish in the boat. The month of May is a great time for a day of crappie and smallmouth fishing in the kayak. Message me if interested in trying out the kayak sometime. Just so you know I am not affiliated with Native Watercraft in anyway, just a firm believer in their product. 
http://twitpic.com/3tcrgw
http://twitpic.com/3vhjdc
www.nativewatercraft.com


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

hnt4food said:


> That Diablo looks very stable and roomy. The main issue I would have is that it is a sit on rather than a sit in kayak. If you do any cold weather kayaking the sit on with very low walls will definitely create a colder situation with water splashing, waves, etc. I have been fishing and hunting from a kayak since 1987 and have had the opportunity to try a lot of different kayaks. Sure there are those which are better than others for specific situations but to me, the best overall is the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. The Ultimate series utilizes a tunnel hull which makes them very stable and easy to get through very shallow water, muck, and off the ocassional unseen stump, when compared to the typical hard shine configuration. The tandem allows for a second person whenever necessary but also has removeable seats, making it possible to reposition the rear seat to center weight and cargo for one person. The seats are constructed of heavy nylon type material around and aluminum frame and have completely adjustable backs. I actually use mine as a layout boat for duck hunting open water.
> I regularly haul loads from 300 - 500 pounds and have no problems.
> I try to kayak a couple times a week in the winter, whereever I can find open rivers and then at least 5 days a week once the ice is gone and have done so since 1987, where I was a kayak touring and fishing guide in Key Largo Florida for 3 years in Florida Bay, the Gulf Of Mexico, and the Atlantic Ocean. Like I said before, there are certain ones that are best for a specific situation but all around I honestly believe there is none better than the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. Oh, and the olive green is the way to go. Spooks less fish and game. If interested trying one out first hand just message me. I am always happy to take people kayak fishing and introduce them to a great kayak and an awesome method of putting a lot of fish in the boat. The month of May is a great time for a day of crappie and smallmouth fishing in the kayak. Message me if interested in trying out the kayak sometime. Just so you know I am not affiliated with Native Watercraft in anyway, just a firm believer in their product.
> http://twitpic.com/3tcrgw
> http://twitpic.com/3vhjdc
> www.nativewatercraft.com


WOW thanks for the comprehensive review!


----------



## Swamp Monster

hnt4food, You mean green like this one right? 









Just an excuse to post a yak pic...sorry! This one's a 12 and works great for me but the 14.5 is the way to go for hauling more gear etc. New this year the Ultimate has a track systme on teh gunnels for flexibility in mounting accessories. Plus they now offer it in camo. Some other nice updates on this years Ultimates as well.

I would love to do a waterfowl hunt with mine someday.


----------



## hnt4food

Swamp Monster said:


> hnt4food, You mean green like this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an excuse to post a yak pic...sorry! This one's a 12 and works great for me but the 14.5 is the way to go for hauling more gear etc. New this year the Ultimate has a track systme on teh gunnels for flexibility in mounting accessories. Plus they now offer it in camo. Some other nice updates on this years Ultimates as well.
> 
> I would love to do a waterfowl hunt with mine someday.


Yep, that's the color alright,,just wish they had camo when they bought mine but really don't know that it would make much difference. The ducks and geese don't seem to mind. 
My 3 year old Ultimate has the accessory rail also but I never use it.
Shoot me a message this coming fall if you would like to come up for a waterfowl hunt some time. I waterfowl hunt in my kayak 2 or 3 times a week from opening day right until it closes.


----------



## JasonCarp

Check out the Jackson Coosa before buying anything. Going to the GR boat show this week in the hopes that Powers Outdoors will have one on display to check out or possibly demo in the big pond there. I was sold on the Ocean Kayak Torque with the built in motor until I found this and figured I would add the trolling motor myself to this one if I wanted it. 

I love the adjustable seat height for fishing, and the overall layout. It was designed by a professional fisherman. At $1000 for the upgraded model, it seems decent priced too.

http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/


----------



## Swamp Monster

I agree, the Coosa looks pretty slick. Jacksons are good boats. 
if you were interested in the TOrque, you might want to look at this model from Native. It may be my next sot. 
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/mariner_12_volt.cfm


----------



## JasonCarp

Yeah I like that native too. Wasn't sure if i would like the motor tiller right between my legs. with the Ocean you steer the rudder with your feet, and the Coosa I would rig with a mount off to the side. This way electronics and rod holders could go up front for trolling.


----------



## Swamp Monster

True. I have fished out of the Ultimate Propel that my fiance has and I thought the pedal tower in front might be problem but didn't seem to be....but that boat isn't rigged either. 
I bet BassYaks will have an electric motor conversion available soon for the Coosa as well....their systems are nice but can be a bit pricey. 
The Jackson seat is right up there with Natives for comfort.


----------



## Chinookhead

hnt4food said:


> That Diablo looks very stable and roomy. The main issue I would have is that it is a sit on rather than a sit in kayak. If you do any cold weather kayaking the sit on with very low walls will definitely create a colder situation with water splashing, waves, etc. I have been fishing and hunting from a kayak since 1987 and have had the opportunity to try a lot of different kayaks. Sure there are those which are better than others for specific situations but to me, the best overall is the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. The Ultimate series utilizes a tunnel hull which makes them very stable and easy to get through very shallow water, muck, and off the ocassional unseen stump, when compared to the typical hard shine configuration. The tandem allows for a second person whenever necessary but also has removeable seats, making it possible to reposition the rear seat to center weight and cargo for one person. The seats are constructed of heavy nylon type material around and aluminum frame and have completely adjustable backs. I actually use mine as a layout boat for duck hunting open water.
> I regularly haul loads from 300 - 500 pounds and have no problems.
> I try to kayak a couple times a week in the winter, whereever I can find open rivers and then at least 5 days a week once the ice is gone and have done so since 1987, where I was a kayak touring and fishing guide in Key Largo Florida for 3 years in Florida Bay, the Gulf Of Mexico, and the Atlantic Ocean. Like I said before, there are certain ones that are best for a specific situation but all around I honestly believe there is none better than the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 tandem. Oh, and the olive green is the way to go. Spooks less fish and game. If interested trying one out first hand just message me. I am always happy to take people kayak fishing and introduce them to a great kayak and an awesome method of putting a lot of fish in the boat. The month of May is a great time for a day of crappie and smallmouth fishing in the kayak. Message me if interested in trying out the kayak sometime. Just so you know I am not affiliated with Native Watercraft in anyway, just a firm believer in their product.
> http://twitpic.com/3tcrgw
> http://twitpic.com/3vhjdc
> www.nativewatercraft.com


I'm surprised you are a Native fan considering all the big ocean waters you mentioned (maybe just sheltered bays?). The reason why I shy away from the Natives is that I wanted something that i could take on big water like oceans in the great lakes, which is just not smart in a non-self bailing open yak. For big water you either want a sit inside with a skirt or a SOT that is self-bailing. A Native will perform as well as a canoe on big water (it is more of a canoe than a yak)


----------



## Swamp Monster

Actually the Ultimate is one of the most popular coastal fishing yaks on the market. It was built with ocean flat fishing as it's main purpose....standing flyfishing and site fishing. It is not an ideal deep water boat but there are few better if the flats are on the menu. Plus, you can get full skirting for it if one feels the need....including body lock skirting. It looks like a canoe but that's where the similarities pretty much end. The Ultimate drafts less water, even with a full load, it tracks better than your typical canoe and it is far less effected by wind than your typical canoe since it has less free board. I've had numerous canoes from 12-17ft and none were as fishable as the Ultimate. 

For deep cold water use most would be safer and more comfortable in a SOT. Skirted Sit in sides would be limited to those with lots of experience imo. In any case experience in self rescue is paramount if one plans to fish big cold water.


----------



## Swamp Monster

JasonCarp said:


> Check out the Jackson Coosa before buying anything. Going to the GR boat show this week in the hopes that Powers Outdoors will have one on display to check out or possibly demo in the big pond there. I was sold on the Ocean Kayak Torque with the built in motor until I found this and figured I would add the trolling motor myself to this one if I wanted it.
> 
> I love the adjustable seat height for fishing, and the overall layout. It was designed by a professional fisherman. At $1000 for the upgraded model, it seems decent priced too.
> 
> http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/


Jason, did you check the boat out at the show? I hope they have it at the March show in GR. I purchased my Ultimate from them at that show last year. The Coosa looks like a great boat, been chacking it out with some good youtube videos lately. I definitely want to demo one. Has some unique features. My have to sell my Ultimate and get a Coosa......hmmm.


----------



## fliesonly-fontinalis

I'd stilll like to hear a review about the Native boats on fast moving water. 
Do they turn or just track?


----------



## Swamp Monster

fliesonly-fontinalis said:


> I'd stilll like to hear a review about the Native boats on fast moving water.
> Do they turn or just track?


I have not had mine on any fast water so I don't honestly know. In small moderate streams it handles great, tracks well and turns on a dime in tight situations. Hope to hit some bigger fast water this summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX

I saw these malibus at the fly show. Very impressive, and some of them have over 500# capacity.
http://www.malibukayaks.com/index.asp


----------



## MSUICEMAN

if i had the money....

http://www.cobrakayaks.com/fishndive.html


----------

